
Ask HN: One website multiple topics or multiple domains with one topic each? - isoos
Which one do you think is better (for you, your clients, looking at traffic, conversion, SEO...)?<p>1) Consolidate all of your writing on a single website on a single domain?<p>Pros: Single infrastructure. Single SEO target, with all of the link juice going to a single domain.<p>Cons: Personas, writing style and frequency is intermixed among topics. It is hard to communicate a consistent message in a single newsletter.<p>2) Spin off a new domain for each new distinct topic, and keep one central hub (e.g. where you can list all of your interests and point towards them).<p>Pros: Easier to compartmentalize.<p>Cons: Increased costs (multiple domains, multiple infrastructure). May not give enough cross-site SEO juice.
======
PaulHoule
It is hard to tell. Google is always changing the rules. Historically keywords
in the domain name have been very good but I would not promise anything.

The blue hat answer is that you want to be all over the place with not quite
duplicate content. Each site and each page is like buying another lottery
ticket. The only thing better than being #1 is to be #1 and #2 and #3, etc.

A local Thai restaurant has brilliant SEO in that they have gotten themselves
on many restaurant directories and grubhub and taken every chance they can to
appear in as many hits as possible.

------
ramonchek
If you read google guidelines you can read (better 1 domain with many topics)
But if topics in 1 niche.

If you want free analysis of your problem just fill the form on my website
[https://masterseo.ca/](https://masterseo.ca/)

